# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Thumbs up Uni-Android Tool [UAT] FRP MODULE 13.01 [31.03.2020]

## mohamed73

Added 2 Months Extra Free to All Uni-Android - UAT Users May G O D Help and save every one from COVID-19 and from its terror   *UAT FRP MODULE - Version : 13.01*   *Release Notes:*    *Huawei*   *[Added] Following Huawei Models*  *â¦پ    TRT-A1 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L01 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L02 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L03 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L22 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L23 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    LDN-L03 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LDN-L29 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    DUB-LX1 (Y7 2019)
â¦پ    DUB-LX2 (Y7 2019)
â¦پ    DUB-LX3 (Y7 2019)
â¦پ    LND-AL00 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-L21 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-L22 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-L23 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-TL00 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-TL10 (7C)
â¦پ    LDN-AL10 (7C)
â¦پ    LDN-L21 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-L22 (7C)
â¦پ    AL10-BD (7C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL10 (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL00 (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL00B (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL10A (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL10C (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-L21 (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-L22 (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-TL00B (8C)
â¦پ    KIW-AL10 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-AL10G (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-L21 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-L22 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-L23 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-L24 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-TL00 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-TL00H (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-UL00 (5X)
â¦پ    LND-AL00 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-L21 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-L22 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-L23 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-TL00 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-TL10 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LDN-AL10 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LDN-L21 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-L22 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    AL10-BD (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    TRT-AL00 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-ALIN (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L01 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L01C (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L03 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L03C (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L21 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L21A (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L23 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L53 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L53D (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-LX1 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-LX2 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-LX3 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT_TMAB001047 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    LDN-L21 (Y7 Prime 2018)
â¦پ    CAN-L01 (Nova)
â¦پ    CAN-L01C (Nova)
â¦پ    CAN-L11 (Nova)
â¦پ    CAN-L11C (Nova)
â¦پ    CAN-L12 (Nova)
â¦پ    CAN-L12C (Nova)
â¦پ    CAN-L13 (Nova)
â¦پ    CAZ-AL00 (Nova)
â¦پ    CAZ-AL10 (Nova)
â¦پ    Cannes-L01 (Nova)
â¦پ    Cannes-L11 (Nova)
â¦پ    Cannes-L12 (Nova)
â¦پ    Cannes-L12C (Nova)
â¦پ    AUM-L41 (HONOR 7c)  ZTE* * [Added] Following ZTE Models  
 â¦پ    Blade A7 Vita A0722
â¦پ    Blade A522
â¦پ    Blade T2 Z559DL
â¦پ    Grand X View 3 K83  LYF* * [Added] Following LYF Models   â¦پ     LYF-F10Q
â¦پ     LYF-F120B
â¦پ     LYF-F210Q
â¦پ     LYF-F220B
â¦پ     LYF-F250Y
â¦پ     LYF-F300B
â¦پ     LYF-LF2403N
â¦پ     LYF-LF2403S *   *WARNING : IMEI                           Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI        Repair    is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its   Original      IMEI  Written   in    Phone       Back .                             We are not responsible for any Problem caused   by           mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole      Responsible   for      any  illegal      Activity   done   by      using     this  Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## alostorh

بارك الله فيكم

----------

